

Ask HN: Source for address data of event facilities? - rufugee

I'm working on a startup idea that needs access to address data (and ideally, though not absolutely necessary, GPS) for large concert halls/coliseums/college arenas/sporting complexes/etc. Essentially, anywhere a large event might be held, be it a football or basketball game, concert, and so on. I'd like to begin with US locations, but eventually expand globally if the US market proves the idea.<p>Is my only option for this sort of information to hire someone to manually track down and enter it, or is there somewhere I can go to perhaps purchase access?<p>Thanks guys.
======
az
You can have the guys at mturk.com do the work for you. Offer them a decent
compensation and they will return worthwile results. Maybe split it into a few
different tasks, one for colleges, stadiums, concerts, etc. so they will be
more focused.

For universities, you can get the list (although may not be complete) at
ratemyprofessor.com. They all have websites over there that you can check out
for more info.

Google Maps gives universities and stadiums a diff color in map view. Maybe
there is a way to access that data and use it? I don't know.

